

A family of 5 goes digital nomad - zapnap
http://nomadicbrood.com/liftoff/

======
ryanthejuggler
I was excited to read this, but unfortunately it was more "here's what's going
to happen" rather than "here's what has happened, here's how our lives have
changed, here are the pros/cons, and here are the lessons learned". Looking
very much forward to the "during" and "after" articles.

~~~
zapnap
Yeah they're just kicking off now. Looking forward to reading more myself.
Thought it was a good "first post" to outline the ambitions / purpose of the
journey.

